# Spinnerbait Advice?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently posted this same topic in the "Warm Water Fishing" section of the forum. However, I just realized that this might be the more appropriate section. For that reason I appologize for the double post.

Anyway, I have heard a few people say that they have caught more bass on spinnerbaits than almost any other lure. However, I have never had any success using them. Does anyone have any favorite spinnerbaits that you can recommend to me? Brand, size, and color would all be appreciated. Also, what is the best way to fish them? Slow retrieve? Fast retrieve? Add any jerking motion, or just simply cast out and reel in?

Any advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> I recently posted this same topic in the "Warm Water Fishing" section of the forum. However, I just realized that this might be the more appropriate section. For that reason I appologize for the double post.
> 
> Anyway, I have heard a few people say that they have caught more bass on spinnerbaits than almost any other lure. However, I have never had any success using them. Does anyone have any favorite spinnerbaits that you can recommend to me? Brand, size, and color would all be appreciated. Also, what is the best way to fish them? Slow retrieve? Fast retrieve? Add any jerking motion, or just simply cast out and reel in?
> 
> Any advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks!


+1
I haven't had any luck with them either.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Its a reaction bait so fish them near cover. I dont pay attention to the brand but a 3/8oz-5/8oz White/Chart, double willow leaf spinnerbait is pretty standard. I like throwing a 1/2oz black spinnerbait with a large colorado blade at night or other low light conditions. You can buzz them near the surface or right next to visible cover. If the fish are deeper then "slow role" the bait...so the blades are barely turning.

Good Luck

HockeyMan


----------

